# At what age does your body mature?



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

I'm 17 and hitting those puberty years. I'm really skinny and I feel insecure when it comes to seeing other guys in my college. Not only that but also when I approach girls . I don't want to be skinny.. I work out and eat as healthy as I can.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Mine matured very fast,it feels like 44 instead of 24.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Rossy said:


> Mine matured very fast,it feels like 44 instead of 24.


 What do you mean?


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

It's a little crazy when my face looks young n cute but my body is so... huhm, like 24 - 25 I guess >"<


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I believe a person's body matures at the age of 18, but the brain fully develops between the ages of 22-27.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh, the body... almost forgot I had one, then I saw this thread and felt like responding. I'm almost 18, but people still mistake me for 12. I have no mature physical features what so ever. 
I don't think there is a general age at which the body definitely finishes developing, it's more likely a lot of individual variance due to genetic and nutritional factors...


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Etto. I had menstruation when I was 9 years old, and my boobs had grown ever since. I didn't grow much taller afterward, just 5-6cm... I'm an extremely fast bloomer I think.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Idk. I could still pass for a 12 year old body-wise. There are girls in middle school with bodies more mature-looking than mine.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> I believe a person's body matures at the age of 18, but the brain fully develops between the ages of 22-27.


Actually I heard the brain cells begin to alter after the age of 18-20. If you meant the physical brain and not the personality.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

I reached my current height when I was 15 but my body/facial features have still been maturing since then. Hopefully, I still have more maturing to do because I am not at all pleased with my current self


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

ShouNagatsuki said:


> Etto. I had menstruation when I was* 9 years old*, and my boobs had grown ever since. I didn't grow much taller afterward, just 5-6cm... I'm an extremely fast bloomer I think.


That is early! What a shock!

I was 14 and my life ended up for having boobs :rain


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

16 - 18 in my experience, you just get heavier as you get older. You could probably gain muscle now if you followed one of those diets and lifted weights.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Hopefully later than 27..im still keeping my dreams alive for more facial hair and a penis growth spurt.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Depends, I still get no periods & I turn 19 in a couple months..my tits haven't grown since elementry either.

May as well enjoy your skinniness while you can, it's not a bad thing, most girls are into that.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I didn't have much facial hair until I was about 20. I did look younger than my age. I took after my mother in this case. She didn't get her period until she was 15.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Vanilllabb said:


> Depends, I still get no periods & I turn 19 in a couple months..my tits haven't grown since elementry either.
> 
> May as well enjoy your skinniness while you can, it's not a bad thing, most girls are into that.


I'd say seek medical advice about your periods.

I started periods at 14, I am small chested. My hips didn't widen till I was about 22.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> I'd say seek medical advice about your periods.
> 
> I started periods at 14, I am small chested. My hips didn't widen till I was about 22.


My hips still haven't "widened" and I'm 31. It's like my body was like "**** this, I'm done living" at 15 and then I kept aging. I'd probably break in half if I gave birth.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

your brain stops growimg at 20


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Highly variable then it seems.

My body/facial hair are still developing at 30.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i would say between 18-27

dont quote me on that though, its just a guess


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

What do you mean by mature?

Like when you stop growing and start dieing?

26


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

My body has been the same as it was when I was 17, except I gained a little weight. It's different on different people. I went into puberty when I was about 10, but I lost my last tooth when I was 16 and got periods when I was almost fifteen.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Biologically, your body starts becoming mature at age 15.

Your brain doesn't stop growing, however, until you are 25 or 30.


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

probably offline said:


> My hips still haven't "widened" and I'm 31. It's like my body was like "**** this, I'm done living" at 15 and then I kept aging. I'd probably break in half if I gave birth.


Can we please swap?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I think people hit puberty around the age of 12. I know I started growing armpit hair when I was 11. I have really stopped growing(a noticeable amount) a couple years ago. But I have read that facial hair and body hair tends to keep developing after puberty. 

I think it largely depends on the person because everybody is different.


----------

